
Warren’s Perpetual Medicare Head Tax Is Unworkable and Bad - smacktoward
https://www.peoplespolicyproject.org/2019/11/01/warrens-perpetual-medicare-head-tax-is-unworkable-and-bad/
======
jkoberg
How will we pay for the military?

How will we pay for the farm bailout?

How will we pay for oil industry subsidies?

Oh, we "just will" ?

